# First T enclosure (for P. regalis) Feedback appreciated!



## Eugene (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby and have picked up two T's in a months time. My first one is a P. sp "platyomma" who is only 1.5" and is in a boring critter keeper for now. And the second is a 3.5" unsexed P. regalis. I am thoroughly enjoying both of them but the P. regalis is absolutely stunning and fun to watch. Anyway, I thought I would post some photos of the enclosure I created for it and try to get some feedback from all of you!

I picked up this 2 gallon betta tank at a local hobby store a few weeks ago for $20. A little higher than I would have liked to spend but I loved the look of it and it fits perfectly in my bookself.



It had a glass lid with no ventilation but after a couple adjustments with some fine mesh, it was ready to go.

Originally I had tried to silicone the back and sides to create a custom background, but I bought the wrong type and had to scrap the idea. Luckily, I found terrarium backing labelled for a hermit crab enclosure but I thought it would look fantastic in the new T tank, plus it was only $5! The substrate is plantation soil mixed with some sphagnum moss. The piece of wood I had put in was the perfect shape for him/her to create a den behind but of course it chose the other side that is less visible. :sarcasm: There is a water dish near the top where it has been dropping its cricket remains, and some plants for coverage.











Thanks for looking! All feedback is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeleton-Man (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty sweet! very natural looking!


----------



## jamesmc087 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice I'll be getting something like it ready for my p regalis soon still only 1.5" but gettin big quick


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 23, 2012)

looks pretty cool, i like the front open ones more bu to each their own. i like the fact that this one has trim around it though


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 25, 2012)

I really like it, too. Small, simple, and I think it would work well as a display.


----------



## Eugene (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She's got a nice web built up in one corner and seems content.


----------



## Zman181 (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful enclosure you have there  

Great job in setting it up.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful!  I love your set-up too- it looks like a little piece of the forest.  
...I would love to have a setup like yours on my desk at work... hmmmm..
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like this setup.  I have exactly the same backdrop in my _Poecilotheria pederseni_ female's enclosure.  It's cheap and fits a ten gallon perfectly(of course you can cut it no problem)!



suzypike said:


> I would love to have a setup like yours on my desk at work


I would love to have a desk job like yours so I could have a setup like this on my desk!


----------



## poecilotheria01 (Apr 3, 2012)

:biggrin:I love the encolure looks natural especially with that piece of wood and the background. And the Poecilotheria Regalis is one of my favorites. Got some talent in designing enclosures.


----------



## Eugene (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! She's built herself quite the den on the right side of the tank. Looking forward to designing more in the near future.


----------



## AReaHerps (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a great looking enclosure.  My regalis is still very small so I have some time to plan. I will keep those beta tanks in mind.


----------



## Cnorris (May 21, 2012)

*New to the hobby.. p.regalis?*

Nice set-up you've got there (and at a good price). You said that you're new to the hobby. How are you getting on with the P.regalis?

I have owned an adult Emperor scorpion for 9 months and have owned a b.boehmei sling for a month and would really like a P.regalis as well. Everywhere says that they are expert only due to speed and aggression. What are your thoughts please.

Chris


----------



## Shay (May 22, 2012)

looks great!!!!! i dig it


----------



## Eugene (May 22, 2012)

Cnorris said:


> Nice set-up you've got there (and at a good price). You said that you're new to the hobby. How are you getting on with the P.regalis?
> 
> I have owned an adult Emperor scorpion for 9 months and have owned a b.boehmei sling for a month and would really like a P.regalis as well. Everywhere says that they are expert only due to speed and aggression. What are your thoughts please.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

I've since sold the P.regalis, but while I had it it was no problem. I didn't handle it and had no need to. The only time I opened the enclosure was to feed, water, or take crickets out. I think as long as you use common sense and a little extra caution, they are fine to keep.


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 22, 2012)

did you buy that at a chain pet store or a small local one?

those things are awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## Eugene (May 26, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> did you buy that at a chain pet store or a small local one?
> 
> those things are awesome !!!!!!!


It was a small local store.


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 29, 2012)

I just got some isopods for my pokies' enclosures. They will clean up the "left overs".


----------

